# We've met another milestone!!!



## KidneyBeans

Hubby was leaving for work this morning and Emmeline has been running a slight fever so was in bed with us. 
He came in the room to say goodbye to us and when he was near the door, Emmeline yelled "bye da!" and waved. We both sat there, mouths open, looking at her and she began playing with her hand like nothing happened.

She has come a loooooong way from when we first found out she had a major stroke in utero, has sp*stic diplagia, and were told she was severely developmentally delayed. She didn't roll over until 10 months, and still can't sit up unassisted, crawl normally, or walk, but to finally have a milestone after so long of not having one is amazing.

For her to have picked up and understood the word "bye" and "da" is just so relieving. We now know she can comprehend, and imitate, and talk!! She's been signing about 6 words for 5 months now, so to finally here her say something meaningful without babbling is great!!!!!

Okay, I'm done with my frenzied excitement :wohoo:


----------



## capel

That is wonderful. The milestoens have such a special meaning when they are not expected. I can imagine how happy you are (it even brougth a tear to my eye). Everytime my little girl does something I cry so much.


----------



## KidneyBeans

capel said:


> That is wonderful. The milestoens have such a special meaning when they are not expected. I can imagine how happy you are (it even brougth a tear to my eye). Everytime my little girl does something I cry so much.

I cried many happy tears this morning :laugh2:


----------



## Newt

wow, :hugs: thats fantastik news :D :D


----------



## KidneyBeans

Newt said:


> wow, :hugs: thats fantastik news :D :D

Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## Nic1107

That's wonderful! :happydance:


----------



## angelic000

That is brilliant news :) onwards and upwards x


----------



## Styling

This is AWESOME!!! :)


----------



## Peanut78

Wonderful :cloud9: And what a BIG milestone too :happydance:


----------



## WW1

Awww that brought a tear to my eye as well.

What a wonderful way to start the day - well done Emmeline :happydance:


----------



## Adanma

That's wonderful!!!


----------

